# hello everybody - Weed farmers -



## Hiazel (Dec 20, 2007)

i was just looking around on sites.. at random things and i came across many forum pages saying " is weedfarmer.com a liget site " and i seen so many i am here to tell everyone .. weedfarmer.com is a very legit site.. i have bought from them plenty of times.


the point of this post is to let people know the site.
if you have bought from here before .. leave a message saying how it all worked out.


20 super skunk - 2 weeks after shipped
10 big bud  - around 1 1/2 weeks
20 CA orange - 2 1/2 weeks

these are just some of the orders i have gotton from weedfarmer.com
all are succesfull


----------

